# Loose ceenter band on Emperor?



## limited60 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have had 2 loose gold center bands on my Emperor pens. 
Anyone else have this problem?

I have fortunately "discovered" how to fix it more or less....but it's been by accident so I can't really say what fixed it, and if it's a long term fix.


----------



## LouisQC (Mar 30, 2009)

Aren't the Emperors fully guaranteed?


----------

